# Kitchen "Facelift"- on a Budget



## EZe (Aug 4, 2010)

The following attachments are some ideas i sketched out. If I make them any bigger, I've "exceeded attachment size"... weird. IDK if they're even really big enough to see, but ohwell.


----------



## EZe (Aug 4, 2010)

Before:























So Far:


----------



## EZe (Aug 4, 2010)

Ideas:


----------



## Undeadjed (Aug 17, 2010)

*suggestion*

If you can't re-back the interior of your cabinets, maybe paint them white to match.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

A consideration with the open top cabinets is that everything in them will be on display. The open cabinets do provide better access to the contents though.


----------



## EZe (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks undeadjed, I'm painting them
Thanks Jim. I've taken into consideration that everything will be on display. All that will be in there are the bowls, plates, and glasses. They're all white, except the glasses! I'm thinking about getting a new plate and bowl set. I have to decide on the colors of the wood paneling and backsplashes first though.


----------



## gjjr2001 (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks good!
Have you considered paiting the wood paneling? 
I think a beige wall color would look good.

Good job I know how much of a pain it is to paint cabinets!


----------



## EZe (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you Anna! More pics are here
Thanks GJJR, I am going to paint the paneling. I am also thinking a beige color would be nice, more warm than cool-toned

As of now, I have all the door frames painted. The windows are done, except for what you see in the picture which won't be time-consuming or difficult at all, thankfully! I have yet to finish sanding and paint the inside of the cabinets, but it will get done soon.. sometime this week I imagine. The windows were a complete pain! Here are the pics:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It's really nice of you to do this for your mom.

When you're finished, we'd love to see some pictures of it.

Barb


----------

